

Twitter + BOSS = Real Time Search on the Google App Engine - anuraggoel
http://zooie.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/twitter-boss-real-time-search/

======
pclark
How does it find the "related" tweets? any ideas?

~~~
anuraggoel
Not sure what you mean beyond the twitter API call with the query string, but
the source code is available (link from end of post). Most of the work is in
file fresh.py.

<http://vik.singh.googlepages.com/fresh.zip>

